# Slow loco



## robdog (Dec 27, 2018)

Was adjusting sound, coasting stops, etc and now my loco seems slower at top speed than it was. Like I changed the top voltage to something smaller. Is there a way to factory reset or anyone know what cv the voltage settings are? Loco is bachmann 2724 with dcc and sound on board. I have an nce powercab programmer. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

If you want a reset, CV8 to a value of 8. I would do it 2 or 3 times to get a complete reset.
If you have the CV chart for the loco there should be a CV for top speed.

Nice looking loco.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You need to do the CV8 = 8, then remove the power for 30 seconds (plus the duration of any capacitors), either by lifting one side of the loco, disconnecting the programming track (mine connects with alligator clips so that's the easy answer for me), or actually turning off power.


----------



## robdog (Dec 27, 2018)

Thanks folks. Worked like a charm!
Much appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

